# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  احباط هجوم انتحاري على قاعدة يتواجد فيها جنود اميركيون جنوب اليمن

## Sad Story

*

عدن (ا ف ب) - احبط الجيش اليمني السبت هجوما انتحاريا كان سيستهدف قاعدة العند الجوية بجنوب اليمن التي يتواجد فيها جنود اميركيون، كما افاد مصدر عسكري يمني وكالة فرانس برس.

وقال المصدر العسكري لوكالة فرانس برس "لقد احبطنا محاولة اعتداء بواسطة سيارة مفخخة على قاعدة العند الجوية" في محافظة لحج، لافتا الى "وجود جنود اميركيين في القاعدة" كان سيستهدفهم الهجوم.

واكدت وزارة الدفاع اليمنية على موقعها الالكتروني نقلا عن محافظ لحج احمد عبدالله المجيدي ان الشرطة العسكرية في قاعدة العند احبطت اعتداء بعد ظهر السبت.

وقال المحافظ "تم ضبط سيارة مفخخة تابعة لتنظيم القاعدة كانت العناصر الإرهابية قد أعدتها لمهاجمة قاعدة العند وعثر على متنها على كمية كبيرة من المتفجرات واسطوانات غاز بالإضافة إلى صواريخ نوع +لو+ وملابس نسائية وملابس طيارين للتمويه".

واضاف المصدر العسكري ان "السيارة المفخخة تمكنت من عبور العديد من نقاط المراقبة والوصول الى داخل قاعدة العند".

واوضح المصدر ان "15 من الجنود الاميركيين يشاركون منذ شهرين داخل القاعدة في تدريب القوات اليمنية على مكافحة الارهاب".

وقال المصدر ايضا "لقد عطلنا المتفجرات التي كانت في السيارة"، مشيرا الى ان السيارة التي كانت متوقفة "منذ بضعة ايام" في منطقة من القاعدة تضم اشجارا "كانت وفق معلوماتنا ستستخدم في هجوم السبت".

وتحدث عن اجراء تحقيق حول ظروف تمكن السيارة المفخخة من دخول القاعدة المحاطة باجراءات امنية مشددة بسبب تنامي نفوذ القاعدة في جنوب اليمن.

يشار الى ان تنظيم القاعدة استفاد من ضعف السلطة المركزية في اليمن خلال حركة الاحتجاج الشعبية التي ادت الى تنحي الرئيس السابق علي عبد الله صالح، لتعزيز نفوذه في شرق البلاد وجنوبها.

وطرد مقاتلو القاعدة في حزيران/يونيو من محافظة ابين الجنوبية فعمد هؤلاء الى التحصن في المناطق الجبلية في جنوب اليمن وكثفوا هجماتهم على المسؤولين في هذه المنطقة وفي مقدمهم ضباط قوات الامن.*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكور على الخبر 
للأسف هيك هجمات بكون الها اثر سلبي أكتر من الايجابي 
حلو نحارب عدونا لكنا مو بطريقه همجيه المفروض نكون قد المواجهه 
*

----------

